# First Convention?



## FaTTyFoX (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello!

I was thinking of attending Anthrocon next year as my first furry convention, but as I live in Canada, I would be much more comfortable with venturing off into distant lands if I went to a smaller convention first, so I'd have a better feel for the kind of event I'd be attending. Does anyone know one such convention that would be anytime before AC, and maybe a little bit closer to home?

Similarly, if anyone would be willing to meet up at said con, should I be able to attend, please let me know. It would be nice to have someone there with me. Thanks for your time!


----------



## jorinda (Jul 1, 2013)

Isn't there some kind of canadian furry forum? People there should know about local cons.


----------



## Teal (Jul 1, 2013)

Google "Furry Convention, Canada" and then see what the closest one to you is. Don't go out of country for your first con, especially one that big. (What if you find you hate conventions? That would be a lot of time and money lost).


----------



## RailRide (Aug 13, 2013)

Not a Canadian, but I attend What the Fur every year in Montreal. 

Now, I don't know _what_ part of Canada you're from, which is why I linked to WTF's entry on WikiFur. At the bottom of the page are a list of conventions broken down by country (there isn't a specific page breaking down conventions this way), among which are eight listings for Canadian cons.

---PCJ


----------



## kibamal (Aug 26, 2013)

Not sure which part of Canada you're from.  There is a Toronto one and also Vancoufur (in Vancouver)
.


----------

